# It's 10/24/13 and I found a bee hive on my friends property



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

The colony needs to make it through the winter, I think they would do it better where they are now, also a good chance you won't get the queen, in which case you will have to buy one, may be hard to get this time of year. I think I would wait until spring to get them.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Much better to wait until spring when the colony is building up and has the resources to bounce back from the stresses of a cutout. Even if you don't get the queen, they could raise one from the abundant brood that time of year.


----------



## jfb58 (Sep 10, 2013)

Also a novice, but I have hived two swarms with lemongrass oil baited boxes this year. If you have an old langstroth box, you can use that, or a half sized top bar hive, which worked for me. Bees in the southwest seem to swarm a lot! Let them come to you


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait until spring. Bee trees are a gift - best not to ruin them without good reason.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait until Spring, then harvest two or three colonies utilizing a bee trap that you can build.

Send me an e-mail.. [email protected] and I will send you a 12 page document that explains trapping, and how to make your own trap. Get it set up this Winter, then harvest yourself 2 or 3 colonies by mid-May or early June. Then leave the tree alone and harvest two or three colonies the next year, and each year thereafter..

cchoganjr


----------



## Ebetancourt (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for the information. I will put it to good use this winter to build the traps, build hives, and continue learning about bees.


----------

